# Does anyone here consider themselves Quiverfull?



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

*peeks head in* 

Hi ladies. I'm not Christian, but I often lurk here to gain an understanding of current Christian thoughts/ideals/etc, etc. 

I was reading on another board that I am on this long thread for Quiverfull women, and it struck me that I've very, very, very rarely heard of black couples practicing this. I read something on another thread here recently that made me think that several ladies here might be similarly convicted. 

Basically, the concept is that you fully trust in God to both open and close your womb, and thus make no efforts to conceive or to avoid conception, but trust that God will only give you the children/family that you can handle. I can dig up the scripture that they use to support their convictions, if anyone is interested in seeing that. 

I've heard of it painted as a conservative, white, fundamentalist Christian conspiracy to attempt to 'outbreed' the 'heathens' - and while I'm certain there _*are*_ those who practice QF with that 'goal' in mind, I choose to believe that there are many more who do so solely and fully due to their faith and trust in God and their submission to God's Will. 

So - if I'm not being _too_ forward (I'm truly curious!) may I ask? 

1) Are you QF? 
1a) If so, what led to to such a decision? 
1b) If not, had you heard of it before, and what (if anything!) led you away from such a choice? 

2) Does your family/friends/church siblings know of your conviction? 
2a) If yes, How have they handled it/what has been their reactions? 
2b) If no, why do you choose to not share it with them? 

3) If you are QF, how many children do you have? 

Thank you for your input/consideration, ladies.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 30, 2009)

Though God opening and closing the womb is biblical, the way you describe it sounds cult-ish like. I've never heard of it before. I'm a firm believer than if you have unprotected sex (regardless of religious convictions) there is a GREAT chance you WILL get pregnant. I also do not think you can outbreed "heathens" because a relationship with God is a personal choice and there is no guarentee your seed will choose the Lord.

I am not sure how Christian this group is. Jesus teaches humility, love and not superiority.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesting topic Kiya 

1) Are you QF? 
1a) If so, what led to to such a decision? N/A
1b) If not, had you heard of it before, and what (if anything!) led you away from such a choice? The Duggars ... but really I believe my fertility is my responsibility and whether by mainstream BC or the natural route. If this were truly valid in today's society I don't believe we would have the number of people on welfare and the number of children being put up for adoption that we do now. 

2) Does your family/friends/church siblings know of your conviction? I suppose... My SO definitely knows, actually he is an advocate for BC.
2a) If yes, How have they handled it/what has been their reactions? I don't believe they really care, my body is my concern. I think if I told them I was QF they would think I was all kinds of nutty though.
2b) If no, why do you choose to not share it with them? N/A

3) If you are QF, how many children do you have? N/A


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 30, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Interesting topic Kiya
> 
> 1) Are you QF?
> 1a) If so, what led to to such a decision? N/A
> ...


 What is BC?


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> What is BC?



Birth Control


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> *peeks head in*
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not Christian, but I often lurk here to gain an understanding of current Christian thoughts/ideals/etc, etc.
> 
> ...


 
Psalm 127 (the scripture referenced) is well known (among Christians and Jews) for the blessing that God has given us to bear chldren.   It 'appears' though that this scripture has been taken to a realm out of it's context. 

*Psalm 127: 3-6*

3 Lo, children are an heritage of the LORD: and the fruit of the womb is his reward. 

4 As arrows are in the hand of a mighty man; so are children of the youth. 

5 Happy is the man that hath his *QUIVER FULL* of them: they shall not be ashamed, but they shall speak with the enemies in the gate. 
----------
It's true that God can 'open' and even 'shut' down a woman's womb.  There are accounts of it in scripture, but it appears that a man-created ritual is being practiced in what you are reading and that's not God.  

*Isaiah 66:8-9*

Who hath heard such a thing? who hath seen such things? Shall the earth be made to bring forth in one day? or shall a nation be born at once? for as soon as Zion travailed, she brought forth her children. 

Shall I bring to the birth, and not cause to bring forth? saith the LORD: shall I cause to bring forth, and *SHUT THE WOMB*? saith thy God. 
---------

There were reasons that God had for shutting up a woman's womb and then to open it.   The stories of  Rachael and Leah in Genesis 29 and 30 and of Hannah in the book of I Samuel and Eliszabeth in the book of Matthew 1, are excellent examples.   

None of these were of a practice of 'Birth Control' method, per the reqauest of man.   It is because God had a Birth Order in place; a time line for His Prophesies to be fullfilled;  and He prevented and allowed the shutting and opening of the wombs of women for that purpose and that purpose alone.  

Therefore, no matter who is putting this Quiver Full into Practice, it's not based upon scripture, instead it's man's practice and it's a form of mind control upon which the mind does have a powerful impact and influence over one's body.  

To bear a child is a coveted blessing for most couples and God has answered millions of heartfelt prayers of those who wanted to bear a child and could not; afterall, God is the Giver of Life.    So, it is in the power of God to *open and shut a woman's womb*, but it's done for God's purpose and timeline, not man's.  

Selah.... :Rose: 
----------



Dear Lord, what now..... ?  ?  ?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Psalm 127 (the scripture referenced) is well known (among Christians and Jews) for the blessing that God has given us to bear chldren. It 'appears' though that this scripture has been taken to a realm out of it's context.
> 
> *Psalm 127: 3-6*
> 
> ...


 
This was a very good explanation, Shimmie.  You reminded me of something that I could not remember for nothing...thank you, thank you!


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 30, 2009)

Now I am confused. Isn't this what some ladies here claim to do? If I remember correctly from the Seasonique thread? That they do not actively practice any birth control and trust that God will give them the number of children they are meant to have?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> Now I am confused. Isn't this what some ladies here claim to do? If I remember correctly from the Seasonique thread? That they do not actively practice any birth control and trust that God will give them the number of children they are meant to have?


They weren't practicing "Quiver Full'....

Quiver Full is saying;  Now Open... Now Shut'   In other words, defining their 'own' timeline.  

In the Seasonique thread, the woman were sharing that they were 'open' to the nunber of children that God wanted them to have.   Meaning that if they had one or two or more children, they were accepting it as God's plan for them.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> It's true that God can 'open' and even 'shut' down a woman's womb.  There are accounts of it in scripture, but it appears that a man-created ritual is being practiced in what you are reading and that's not God.
> 
> 
> There were reasons that God had for shutting up a woman's womb and then to open it.   The stories of  Rachael and Leah in Genesis 29 and 30 and of Hannah in the book of I Samuel and Eliszabeth in the book of Matthew 1, are excellent examples.
> ...



I'm actually - a little confused by this. As I'm reading it, I believe that those who are QF actually - agree with all of this. 

How is this a 'man-created' ritual? 

It's *not* a method of birth control - it's a matter of giving up control to God, to allow God to work His purpose and timeline. 



Hrm, perhaps I failed to explain things as I understood it. 



lamaravilla said:


> Now I am confused. Isn't this what some ladies here claim to do? If I remember correctly from the Seasonique thread? That they do not actively practice any birth control and trust that God will give them the number of children they are meant to have?



Exactly, this. That must have been the thread that made me wonder about it.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> This was a very good explanation, Shimmie. You reminded me of something that I could not remember for nothing...thank you, thank you!


 
You know what Sis?   I'm watching several of these incoming thread topics.....  

There is definitely a 'spirit' behind them.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> They weren't practicing "Quiver Full'....
> 
> *Quiver Full is saying;  Now Open... Now Shut'   In other words, defining their 'own' timeline.  *
> 
> In the Seasonique thread, the woman were sharing that they were 'open' to the nunber of children that God wanted them to have.   Meaning that if they had one or two or more children, they were accepting it as God's plan for them.



Actually, that's _completely_ incorrect...... Quiverfull is stating that GOD controls when the womb opens, and when the womb closes, and they accept that the number of children they have is God's plan and his will. 

Wow, I didn't think I explained that *quite* so poorly. erplexed


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 30, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Actually, that's _completely_ incorrect...... Quiverfull is stating that GOD controls when the womb opens, and when the womb closes, and they accept that the number of children they have is God's plan and his will.
> 
> Wow, I didn't think I explained that *quite* so poorly. erplexed



I don't think you did Kiya. I understood your question perfectly, and I am also confused by the responses...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I'm actually - a little confused by this. As I'm reading it, I believe that those who are QF actually - agree with all of this.
> 
> How is this a 'man-created' ritual?
> 
> ...


 
Why didn't you mention the 'Seasonique' thread?  

It would have been better to have provided the original source of your information for clarity.    Your description seems unsound.   If you want the right answers, ask the right questions.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Why didn't you mention the 'Seasonique' thread?
> 
> It would have been better to have provided the original source of your information for clarity.    Your description seems unsound.   If you want the right answers, ask the right questions.



 

I offered to provide that in my inital post - I'll go and grab the information right now. I'm not quite sure what was unsound in my description, as I _*clearly*_ stated: 



			
				JustKiya said:
			
		

> Basically, the concept is that you fully trust in God to both open and close your womb, and thus make no efforts to conceive or to avoid conception, but trust that God will only give you the children/family that you can handle. I can dig up the scripture that they use to support their convictions, if anyone is interested in seeing that.



but, I must have not been clear enough. 


And, again, as I mentioned in the initial post, I couldn't _remember_ which thread here (I read a *lot*) spurred the thought that some of the ladies here might be QF (I didn't even remember that it was in this forum......) and when lamaravilla mentioned that thread, it jolted my memory. 

I feel like perhaps I stepped into something that I was unaware of, and if I've offended anyone/stepped on some toes, I deeply apologize, but this forum is the only place that I have access to a large group of African-American Christians. 

Let me go and grab the information from the other board, now. 

ETA: This is the inital post on this 800+ post thread (I'm linking it, but I'm not sure if you can see it without being a member of the board with X posts) that outlines what they consider GF to mean. 



> The purpose of this tribe is to offer and receive encouragement and support for a quiverful lifestyle. That is, a lifestyle which embraces children as a blessing from God, and acknowledges that it is God who is the keeper of the womb, both opening and shutting it. We welcome all who strive to trust God's wisdom in directing and shaping our families, as well as those who are learning about and prayerfully considering this lifestyle.
> 
> We also welcome respectful questions and comments from anyone who is curious! We willingly admit that yes, we are totally nuts! (and we love every Romans 12:2 minute! )
> 
> ...



Thanks again for being willing to discourse on this topic with me.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 30, 2009)

Never heard of this before...


----------



## mrselle (Jul 30, 2009)

No, I'm not QF.  I've heard of something similar in that some people don't use BC and they believe with their whole heart that God will bless them with a baby in His perfect timing.  After more two years of trying to get pregnant and suffering a miscarriage we chose to seek medical help.  Seeking medical help didn't mean that we stopped trusing and believing God.  We sought Him in our decision to seek medical help right down to which doctor we should see.  We chose a clinic that is 30 minutes away from our house over one that is less than 10 minutes from our house because God spoke to me and said I would not be happy with the clinic that was closer.  Fortunately, we were blessed with our little girl.  We desire more children and I do trust and believe that it will happen if that is God's will.  Given my history, the avenue to us getting another baby doesn't matter (IVF or natural conception), it's all about what His will is for us.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

prettyfaceANB said:


> Though God opening and closing the womb is biblical, the way you describe it sounds cult-ish like. I've never heard of it before. I'm a firm believer than if you have unprotected sex (regardless of religious convictions) there is a GREAT chance you WILL get pregnant. I also do not think you can outbreed "heathens" because a relationship with God is a personal choice and there is no guarentee your seed will choose the Lord.
> 
> I am not sure how Christian this group is. Jesus teaches humility, love and not superiority.



 There are some who do view it as cultish - that was my initial 'view' of it, until I started reading more about families who choose this with *only *their faith in God's power to shape their lives & families as the reason. 
Many of them do not think they are going to 'outbreed' the 'heathens' - nor are they trying - but that is a common outsider POV of those who are QF.  

 A lot of them do end up with rather large families, but others do not - some of the ladies in the thread on the other board that first sparked my curiosity only have one or two children. 

Also, it's not a teaching of a specific 'group' - the ladies in the TOTOB lol come from all different walks & types of Christianity - the one commonality, really, is their trust in God to shape their families and honoring that trust by avoiding any attempt to conceive or to avoid conception.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

mrselle said:


> No, I'm not QF.  I've heard of something similar in that some people don't use BC and they believe with their whole heart that God will bless them with a baby in His perfect timing.  After more two years of trying to get pregnant and suffering a miscarriage we chose to seek medical help.  Seeking medical help didn't mean that we stopped trusing and believing God.  We sought Him in our decision to seek medical help right down to which doctor we should see.  We chose a clinic that is 30 minutes away from our house over one that is less than 10 minutes from our house because God spoke to me and said I would not be happy with the clinic that was closer.  Fortunately, we were blessed with our little girl.  We desire more children and I do trust and believe that it will happen if that is God's will.  Given my history, the avenue to us getting another baby doesn't matter (IVF or natural conception), it's all about what His will is for us.  I hope that makes sense.



 That makes perfect sense. Thank you for sharing your journey, and congrats on your little girl! 

And definitely, seeking medical assistance does not mean that you are not fully reliant upon God, but it would mean that you would not be considered 'QF' - and you agree with that categorization.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 30, 2009)

So, what about the decision to engage in the act?  Can the woman control that or not?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> So, what about the decision to engage in the act?  Can the woman control that or not?



A lot of these ladies (and I'm only speaking from the information that I've picked up in the thread) are (and I hope I'm using the right terms - please correct if I am not) submitted in their marriages and they do not turn their DH's away unless it's truly a moment in which they are NOT interested in the act - there was another scripture they quoted for that - something in Cor, I think it was? I'll dig through the thread to find the exact reference, if you would like. 

Some do share with their DH that they may be fertile in that moment and follow his lead (and consider this to still be following God's Will as God is leading their husband), and others don't keep track of their fertility in any manner, thus would not know whether an act on that day might result in conception or not.


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥ (Jul 30, 2009)

I believe the group in that other forum is misinterpreting that scripture.

In verse 4 and 5 I think it is saying that children, a gift from God, provide men with what they strive for. You can build your house, but by blessing us with children God builds our home for us. The children God gives provide security. Solomon is describing them as arrows in the hand of a warrior in verse 4. 

The 'quiver full of children' will look after the elderly parents. The gate in verse 5 I think refers to the city gates which was considered like a place of business and where justice was carried out, hence 'speaking to the enemies at the gate'. The parents who had 'a quiver full of children' didn't have to worry about such matters as their children saw that their parents were treated with respect and with honesty and justice.

I hope I explained my interpretation clearly erplexed but I think those who practice being QF are misguided by using that scripture as their reasoning


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

lamaravilla said:


> I believe the group in that other forum is misinterpreting that scripture.
> 
> In verse 4 and 5 I think it is saying that children, a gift from God, provide men with what they strive for. You can build your house, but by blessing us with children God builds our home for us. The children God gives provide security. Solomon is describing them as arrows in the hand of a warrior in verse 4.
> 
> ...



 Interesting - thank you. I'm not a Bible scholar, nor do I even try to interpet the verses as it is not a part of my path, so that is a POV that I didn't consider. 

Hrmm. I wonder if that is what leads to fewer couples of color being QF - different interpretations of the scripture. Some of the ladies did note that their church family did not understand their reasonings for continuing to be open to conception - esp once pregnancy 3 or 4 comes along. 

Thank you.


----------



## Keen (Jul 30, 2009)

Everyone I know who does this are white. Some of them do it because they couldn't conceive at first then they prayed to for conception and would not stop having kids because they prayed for that for so long.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> I offered to provide that in my inital post - I'll go and grab the information right now. I'm not quite sure what was unsound in my description, as I _*clearly*_ stated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oooookay.  I apologize for misunderstanding.  :Rose:  

If these are people who simply choose not to use Birth Control than there's definitely nothing cultish about that.  They are just living by faith that whatever babies they have or do not have, that it's God's will for them.    Frankly, I don't blame them for not wanting to put anything 'unnatural' in their bodies.  So good for them.   

However, it's the play on the words, "God opening and shutting their wombs' that has a 'red flag'.   It's as if they are summoning this to happen.  That's the initial impression that I received from your original post.   There are some 'crazy' rituals which are falsely labeled "Christian" and it causes a lot of false doctrines to spread. 

BTW:  The page 'opened' up perfectly.   I'll read this when I get home.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Oooookay.  I apologize for misunderstanding.  :Rose:
> 
> If these are people who simply choose not to use Birth Control than there's definitely nothing cultish about that.  They are just living by faith that whatever babies they have or do not have, that it's God's will for them.    Frankly, I don't blame them for not wanting to put anything 'unnatural' in their bodies.  So good for them.
> 
> ...



Interesting. Not sure how 'they fully _trust_ in God to both open and close your womb' could be interpeted as ''summoning" God to open & shut their wombs, but I'm glad we were able to work through that misunderstanding. 

I'd love to hear any thoughts you might have once you finish reading the thread - it also has several links to more information about being GF/blogs of those who are QF - I love hearing from multiple perspectives. 

Thank you, again, for being willing to conversate on this with me.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Interesting. Not sure how 'they fully _trust_ in God to both open and close your womb' could be interpeted as ''summoning" God to open & shut their wombs, but I'm glad we were able to work through that misunderstanding.
> 
> I'd love to hear any thoughts you might have once you finish reading the thread - it also has several links to more information about being GF/blogs of those who are QF - I love hearing from multiple perspectives.
> 
> Thank you, again, for being willing to conversate on this with me.


 
I thank you as well.  I'm glad your provided the links and blogs; this will answer a lot.  

When I mentioned summoning, I mean it from the discourse of the loa (laws of attraction).   There has been a misuse of scripture in this respect and labeled as Christian.    I'm not saying that the QF is this, but the words, opening and closing made it appear as such.   Hope that makes sense.


----------



## queenspence (Jul 30, 2009)

I recently had an employee that told me her pastor prayed for God to shut up his daughter's womb because she was married to the wrong man and she didn't get pregnant for a number of years. These are also the type of people that have instructed women not to go to the doctor during childbirth and both the baby and mother died. I am not sure if they misintepret this quiverfull scripture also as a basis. But I had never heard of praying for God to shut someones womb prior to this- I have to pray about that one...


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I thank you as well.  I'm glad your provided the links and blogs; this will answer a lot.
> 
> When I mentioned summoning, I mean it from the discourse of the loa (laws of attraction).   There has been a misuse of scripture in this respect and labeled as Christian.    I'm not saying that the QF is this, but the words, opening and closing made it appear as such.   Hope that makes sense.



Ahhhhh. Yes. No. *lol* Nothing even vaguely LOA in this, as I've seen/can understand it. They are truly and fully relying on God and His time. 

I have read of women praying to not get pregnant right _*now*_, as well as  praying for peace with God's Will if they _*do*_ get pregnant - but no sort of LOA attitude - just prayer.  



queenspence said:


> I recently had an employee that told me her pastor prayed for God to shut up his daughter's womb because she was married to the wrong man and she didn't get pregnant for a number of years. These are also the type of people that have instructed women not to go to the doctor during childbirth and both the baby and mother died. I am not sure if they misintepret this quiverfull scripture also as a basis. But I had never heard of praying for God to shut someones womb prior to this- I have to pray about that one...



That actually doesn't sound quiverfull, either, as I understand it. Praying to close a womb is not following God's Will in full faith - it's trying to control the process. 

And actually, praying to God to shut someone _*elses'*_ womb sounds - I don't know. That sounds - right messed up, really.  And definitely not Godly/Christ-like. Ick. 

The un-assisted birth concept is often practiced by QF families - along the same idea of trusting that God knows best, and He will protect them in all times - but I don't think that it's - required, so to speak. 

And, hopping on my birth soapbox for a second - the lack of a midwife/doctor at a birth, or of medically superized prenatal care does not insure a negative outcome for mother & child, no more than going to a midwife/doctor for prenatal care and having them attend the birth insures a positive outcome for mother and child.  But that's an entirely different topic.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jul 30, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> *peeks head in*
> 
> Hi ladies. I'm not Christian, but I often lurk here to gain an understanding of current Christian thoughts/ideals/etc, etc.
> 
> ...



You've taught me what that movement was all about!  I was trying to figure them out lol.


----------



## kayte (Jul 30, 2009)

> and while I'm certain there are those who practice QF with that 'goal' in mind, I choose to believe that there are many more who do so solely and fully due to their faith and trust in God and their submission to God's Will.



 Hi Just Kiya
good post  
I didn't follow all the nuances,glad any "misunderstandings" cleared up quickly..becauese I knew you were sincerely asking for wisdom and infomation and no other reason  not only from your post..
but ..OT..your posts are always thought provoking and honest
whether I agree with them or not ...so sorry abt any static or confusion you might temporarily have encountered

I'm unfamiliar with QF, but my immediate understanding was that in its purest form it is totally reliance/faith on God..with birth and  birth control
and in terms of cult notion ..or misuse..that can be....for any issue 

..money..sex...power..there is always  the danger of misuse

this seems in concept..a very pure and beautiful idea except I believe 
God does gives us means...even very sophisticated scientific means... 
this QF.. to me is the same as refusing medical support when someone is gravely ill trusting on the Word and "waiting" on God
when science to me is created by God to take care of us

I know a 55 year old woman who gave birth to twins...via medical support
she and her husband are so happy and blessed 
I wonder how is God NOT in the middle of that joy  and blessing 
because of course HE is ....
I don't believe for a minute that birth as QF is any less blessed than
a birth as my friend..all creation comes from HIM....
Faith and reliance on God is always a given
but I'm thinking thisparticular methodology...of faith might have some
challenges.... while I can certainly appreciate the spirit of it 

wondering if the forest is missed by the trees
if miracles are being sidestepped because they don't look like...
a qf..so therefore not valid?
my sister wants another baby and is trying to conceive again and anther friend
and they both are relying solely on natural means of God ....
no medical..
whereas another friend is defintely prepping for heavy medical intervention
who is right...who is wrong...

my humble opinion as single lady and devoted imperfect Christian


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2009)

kayte said:


> Hi Just Kiya
> good post
> I didn't follow all the nuances,glad any "misunderstandings" cleared up quickly..becauese I knew you were sincerely asking for wisdom and infomation and no other reason  not only from your post..
> but ..OT..your posts are always thought provoking and honest
> ...



The bolded is one of the main things that I pulled from the thread that I linked - while, I'm not sure how I personally feel about it - but perhaps, if I was a Christian, this sort of conviction might be laid upon me, because even from a non-Christian perspective - it draws to me. That might just be a side-effect of my personal fertility issues, though.  

So, reading of these ladies faith and trust really struck a sort of chord in me - it did feel very beauteous and pure, somehow. 

I don't think that anyone is right/wrong in the way that they choose to conceive - medical means or strictly natural. And even those who are QF don't look down on those who choose medical means, or chose to use birth control, or even choose to be sterilized - but they simply don't consider them QF. And that's not a bad thing, as it's a huge choice to make/conviction to have - and they respect that not everyone is going to be willing to do that.


----------



## sunshinelady (Jul 31, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> You know what Sis?   I'm watching several of these incoming thread topics.....
> *
> There is definitely a 'spirit' behind them*.



What does this mean, Shimmie?


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 4, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I thank you as well.  I'm glad your provided the links and blogs; this will answer a lot.
> 
> When I mentioned summoning, I mean it from the discourse of the loa (laws of attraction).   There has been a misuse of scripture in this respect and labeled as Christian.    I'm not saying that the QF is this, but the words, opening and closing made it appear as such.   Hope that makes sense.



Did you get a chance to read the links & etc? Any additional thoughts?


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 4, 2009)

So - if I'm not being _too_ forward (I'm truly curious!) may I ask? 

1) Are you QF? 

1a) If so, what led to to such a decision? After reading scripture and seeing the importance God places on families and raising children, then who am I to stop what He wills?  Our bodies are not our own. They belong to Him. Also, my husband's and my families are depleted right now because people are not open to having children. 

1b) If not, had you heard of it before, and what (if anything!) led you away from such a choice? n/a

2) Does your family/friends/church siblings know of your conviction?  I'm considered different anyway because I have dreadlocs, I'm picky about my diet and I'm a SAH/ homeschooling mom.  Why not add having a bunch of babies to the list???

2a) If yes, How have they handled it/what has been their reactions? We have only explained ourselves to our parents and grandparents.  They were all supportive because they have so few grandchildren. They think I'm wasting my degree by homeschooling but that's another thread.

2b) If no, why do you choose to not share it with them? n/a

3) If you are QF, how many children do you have? We have 1 right now, but if we don't have anymore within the next 5 years, we plan to adopt.


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 4, 2009)

After going back and reading some of the posts before mine I think I need to explain some things.  I must admit, I've been laughing at a few things...

Quiverful refers to the scripture Shimmie posted. While there maybe some "cultish" mentalities for some groups who choose to be quiverful, this is not always the case.  My husband and I have no problem with having a dr, midwife or any medication during child birth.  As far as asking God to open and shut the womb, that is not our goal(mine and my husband's). Whenever He sees fit to bless us with more, then so be it.  In the meantime, we focus on teaching our child the Word so she will be prepared for adulthood. 

As far as whether or not I (as the wife have a choice) in when we concieve- it's not an issue.  We enjoy one another and if/when a child is the result of our joy then we'll birth it. If there are any problems in that birth, then we'll make the needed decisions at that time.

Adopting children is just as great a joys as birthing them so we'll look in that direction when we are led to.

As far as a submissive mindset, I guess I fit into that category.  My husband makes the final decision about most household things, but he has yet to make them without my input. We both trust God therefore I have no doubt that my hubby loves and protects me just as he does his own body.  That is what he is called to do.

My bestfriend is also QF and she's been blessed with 5 handsome sons. She and her husband are 26 yo. I am so thankful because women complain about there being few good men, but I know these young men will grow up to be strong, loving husbands one day.

I hope this explains some things.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you so much for your input, goldielocs!!!!


----------



## poookie (Aug 5, 2009)

interesting topic.  not married yet, and don't have kids yet, but when i do get married, i won't be messing with BC or anything.  even though, ideally, i'd love to have 1 set of fraternal twins, i'll be happy with however many babies He gives me, if He decides to give me any 

personally, i don't agree with BC at all.  i understand taking it to regulate your cycle, but i wouldn't want to mess up the natural thing God set up within me.


----------



## kayte (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted by Shimmie
> You know what Sis? I'm watching several of these incoming thread topics.....
> 
> There is definitely a 'spirit' behind them.





> Originally Posted by Shimmie  *British Woman Marries Pet Dolphin*.




just jokin Sister Shimmie...
carry on...


----------

